# RELOADING 9MM, 40 S/W, 45 ACP



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I have only been reloading handgun rounds for about 6-8 months now, and I have a question for you old sages. I always deburr the inside of my flash holes on new brass for my rifle reloading. Do you have to do it for handgun rounds?? Also since the mouths are belled, and then slightly crimped, is there any reason to chamfer the inside and outside of case mouths??

THE JAMMER


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

I only debur the flash holes on my rifle rounds, and never camfer the brass on pistol rounds, the bell works just fine for starting the bullet. I do use a LEE factory crimp on the pistol rounds to keep em from changing the OAL.


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't deburr when I do .45 ACP .... too little power and case too short to notice
any improvements

If you have a tight fitting throat/neck from a custom .45 you might want to 
chamfer the outside for enhanced feeding


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

be sure to check your case length on that new brass, pistol, too. The manufacturers are spitting it our really fast right now and QC is slipping.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Jammer

Be careful not to crimp the 45's since they seat on the case.I have loaded thousands of those but never any 9MM or 40's

Charlie


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Jammer
> 
> Be careful not to crimp the 45's since they seat on the case.I have loaded thousands of those but never any 9MM or 40's
> 
> Charlie


 Charlie, the same applies to them too.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Texas T

I assumed that (well I knew it ) but just had never loaded any..

Charlie


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Appreciate the advice on deburring.

However, Don't taper crimp 9mm or 40?? Ernest, on the "crimp or no crimp" thread says he always taper crimps semi auto rounds.

So who says taper crimp, and who says not to??

THE JAMMER


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I don't chamfer the case mouths for pistol. The bell provides the start for the bullet. If its new brass and the mouth is rough or burred, different deal. 

I do "crimp" with a taper crimp semi auto p. rounds. No roll. Just snug up the bell with a taper crimp die to avoid any set back. The bullet really should have adequate neck tension even without the taper crimp, but these are small pot rounds, and I am taken to understand that I have less room for error relative to say a .357 round in a wheel gun. 

I don't debur flash holes unless they really look bad. On typical brass, no. But, if poorly done with a big hanging burr, sure, if its tough to find brass. Stuff thats cheap and available, I just throw the bad ones in the range brass bucket and move on.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

THE JAMMER said:


> Appreciate the advice on deburring.
> 
> However, Don't taper crimp 9mm or 40?? Ernest, on the "crimp or no crimp" thread says he always taper crimps semi auto rounds.
> 
> ...


 I taper crimp auto pistol cartridges.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I taper crimp 45 ande 9mm also, setting the die to crimp to the diameter specified in the cartridge's spec. Check every ten or so with a caliper right at the case mouth.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I appreciate all the inputs on this guys. It's helped me a bunch.

THE JAMMER


----------

